# Bashing 2 LGB ToyTrain freightcars into 1 closed goods van



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

I started a simple build of a closed goods car using two cheap secondhand LGB ToyTrain freightcars. 
Why? Because I can! 
No, seriously, because it is simple to do and it makes a different goods car that is not directly recognized as LGB standard stock. 

For those who are thinking to start converting cars I think this would be a great project to start with. The LGB ToyTrain cars are mostly reasonably cheap to buy (new or secondhand) on Ebay or other auction sites. Ýou can use simple crafttools (knife, little hobby-saw) and the LGB plastic can be glued with normal plastic glue.



The cars arrive in the CFJ workshop













The Vedes logo is easily removed with a small screwdriver.











All parts...











Removing the platform side using a small sawblade. I use the sawblade of a small metal saw.












The red car was cut in half a bit more to the middle. Testing how it looks. The two parts together make a great freightcar although a bit too long for the idea I had in mind. For this long car bogies would be needed and I was aiming for a two axle car. But it is a good option if you want a more US style freightcar and it looks nice. Perhaps a next time.





















I sawed the yellow car a bit more to the middle and did a new fit. This is more what I had in mind.












Making the openings for the doors.





















Because the car is a bit longer than the LGB ToyTrain cars the chassis had to be modified. I cutted both chassis in half. The chassis and wheelbase of the original cars are a-symetric so I had to make sure I used the right sides of the chassis (the one without the platform).




















The two halfs of the chassis were glued together with some plastic strips for extra strenght. Sorry, forgot to take pictures of this step...

I decided to give each side two doors instead of one bigger door. I made the doors a bit smaller by removing a small part in the middle (3 'strips').












The difference between the original door (yellow one) and the new door (red one).












Also the roof had to be longer. I did not cut both roofs in half but made the cut somewhere 1/3 and the other 2/3 of the lenght. Made sure the pins in the sides fitted the slots in the roofs correctly.












Testfitting. You can see the extra strips on the chassis





















You notice the doors are in wrongly?










And that is it after a few hours on a saturday afternoon.
The basic form is finnished. Now working away the seams, do some detailing and some painting. Oh... And not to forget do some testing on the tracks first of that all to see how it handles the R1 curves...
I'm thinking not to install the LGB coupler but use a little chain as coupler. I have a feeling the LGB coupler derail the cars sometimes at uneven Parts of track (lifting eachother up). Hopefully it will run better without the LGB couplers.

Soon some more pictures.


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Paulus

Nice project, and well done.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Neat stuff, keep us posted


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Thanks!  A little update. Sprayed the car in grey and black livery.



















And some weathering.


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Paulus

Well now, that turned very nice, well done.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

I'll second that. Cool.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By SteveC on 06 Oct 2012 04:12 AM 
Paulus

Well now, that turned very nice, well done.










I'll 3rd it..... Very, very nicely done........


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Thanks!!


----------

